# Megatherium



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

*Megatherium* ("Great Beast") was a genus of elephant-sized ground sloths that lived from two million to 8,000 years ago.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

pretty cool
whos kit? and what scale?


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nicely done! Its always a pleasure to see more prehistoric beast kits built up


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

Jafo said:


> pretty cool
> whos kit? and what scale?


It's a Paleocraft models kit. 1/18th scale I do believe, but I'm not sure. I bought it at Wonderfest in 2008.


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

hedorah59 said:


> Nicely done! Its always a pleasure to see more prehistoric beast kits built up


Thanks.


----------

